# How can I capture DVR video to my PC?



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a DISH 921 DVR. Occasionally I have stuff that I would like to take a clip from and save it on my PC, what is the best way to do that?

What would I need to get the footage from the DVR to my PC?

Would one solution be to get a DVD Recorder and record DVRed programs onto a DVD and then transfer that to the PC...or is there a more direct method?

Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This has been asked a few times lately. Getting a DVD recorder is a decent idea. If all you are looking for is clips a good video capture card will do the trick.

JL


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

A capture card for the PC? But how do I get the footage out of the DVR and into the PC...I cant connect them right..?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A video capture card. Something where you patch the composite or S-Video out from your 921 (or any device with video outs) and connect it to the inputs of the video card.

JL


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Notorious said:


> A capture card for the PC? But how do I get the footage out of the DVR and into the PC...I cant connect them right..?


How does the footage get out to your tv now? Its no different..

Video and audio out of the back of the dvr, into a capture card, or external capture device connected to your pc......the capture cards have video and audio inputs....


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes it works well. I do it often enough that I ran cables with wall plates between the A/V equipment and my PC. Also RF coax ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I use an older version of this: http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSi...dio+Family/Studio+Plus+700-USB+version+10.htm
It includes the hardware you need and editing software to remove commercials or other unwanted items.


----------

